# Oysters



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Kazoo area got some rain. Hoping to find some oysters. Has any one seen them around yet?


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Grizzyaries said:


> Kazoo area got some rain. Hoping to find some oysters. Has any one seen them around yet?


Are these oysters? I found these yesterday.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes those are oysters and some really nice looking ones at that. Nice find!

-Bob


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know much about these yet... what trees do they normally host from and what do they taste like ?

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nm fellas i read up on em and got the info.

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Found these in Crawford Co. Today.

posted using 38566.vB[/ATTACH]m/mobile/]Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

found a bunch more today behind my buddys house

how do you guys like to prepare these? thanks in advance


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This is from last year, I posted it for petronius. You see they usually start around now, but this season may have them a little behind in good numbers.

Anyhow, if I get out and find em I'll post about it!

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!


----------



## jpmilo (Dec 9, 2010)

Near kazoo, found what I think are Oysters on old popple a couple weeks ago.
New to Identification of other mushrooms, I will try my first spore print on these. Big fun! The family thinks I am crazy......


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Bread them, deep fry, and you favorite sauce. I like ranch or cheese salsa.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I love them in stir fry. Especially when used with wild turkey breast. Served over sushi rice. Can't beat it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I like to put them on the grill where chicken was just grilled. 

The poplar oysters are firm and can take the grilling just fine. I picked a pound or two last week. I hit that spot again yesterday and found at least 30 pounds of buggy yellow flabby shrooms then found more old oysters on another poplar.


----------



## jpmilo (Dec 9, 2010)

Celticcurl,
Thank you for the tip.
The yellow is the slime mold that often grows on Oysters?

I read somewhere the Oysters genus is under review and some different species may be forthcoming based upon the host trees. An Oyster by any other name...


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

jpmilo said:


> Celticcurl,
> Thank you for the tip.
> The yellow is the slime mold that often grows on Oysters?
> 
> I read somewhere the Oysters genus is under review and some different species may be forthcoming based upon the host trees. An Oyster by any other name...


They tend to yellow with age. I do know what you mean about the yellow slime mold but that's not what I was talking about. The yellow slime has a funky smell and is quite interesting in it's own way. I love slime molds.

I found and picked pounds today. I froze some, and the big ones are going on the grill and a lot of the smaller ones I'm giving away to someone who enjoys creative cooking.

As for your family thinking you are crazy...mine does too. All I can say is ain't it great to be crazy?


----------

